# Our riding mower seat was cracked and uncomfortable



## Colcordmama (Jun 26, 2010)

So I made a seat cover to protect it from the sun and rain and make it more comfy to sit on. I used an empty chicken feed bag, very nice quality woven plastic fabric stuff, and ran a drawstring through the bottom hem so I could tighten it to keep it in place on the seat. All I did was make a newspaper pattern of the general size and shape of the seat, open up the bag to make a flat surface, cut and sew. It took me less than an hour. It's waterproof and funny to boot. Notice how I got the chicken heads right where the rider's hind end goes?










Now I'm stuffing empty 16# cat food bags (only the high quality ones made from plastic, not paper) with plastic grocery bags to make waterproof outdoor cushions. I think it's a great way to recycle both the cat food bags and those annoying plastic grocery bags.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL that's great! I hope you post a pictures of the cushions when you get them made as well!


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

I like the seat cover, what a great idea.


----------



## VegRN (Jun 23, 2010)

My horse feed comes in bags like that...what a fantastic idea!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

***shakes head and chuckles ... thinking Necessity and the mama - uh Colcordmama - of invention ***


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I've been saving some of those bags to make utility totebags for various needs... a good reuse of a 'free' item.

dawn


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I save them too and our lawnmower seat is cracked. I think you've started a trend! Love it!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

What a great idea! 
karen in NE Indiana


----------



## tlag1986 (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool idea indeed. I was saving my 50# dog food bags in light to make reusable totes, but I think I should start "thinking outside the bag (box)".


----------

